# how do I keep ice off my wipers?????



## ommegang

We just had a Blizzard which when I started out driving, I actually called and asked: do you really wan't me to drive now? Mind you non-city roads. Part of it was my god damn wipers. I am always getting Ice build-up to the point where it's dangerous. What is the best way to avoid this? I don't want heated wipers either. I will get some Bosch wipers again but, will this prevent ice build-up? It seems like evey time out I have to deal with this from my oem wipers.


----------



## no lead

a rubber snow flap will help alot. run the defroster all the time also.


----------



## basher

Everblades and some others make a heated wiper. I run everblades with good results.


----------



## Ford Guy

why don't you want heated wipers? I'd never plow snow without them now that i've owned a set of everblades


----------



## captadamnj

I went the heated washer fluid route, installed the Alphatherm product, super easy to install and super results. 

I had also purchased one of the the frost fighter kits which basically puts defroster strips on your windshield. Have heard excellent results from these, but the heated fluid is working so well this winter that I am not going to install. If anyone wants a FrostFighter 2620 full kit, you can have it for $50 and I will pay for the shipping, NIB (retail is $58.50 + shipping). PM me.


----------



## JD Dave

Run your fan on high and keep it on just defrost. Your feet will freeze but your wipers will stay better. This is one of the main reasons I hate plowing with pickups. Everblades work well when its snowing but you need a seeing eye dog the rest of the time because the rubber is very hard and they won't clean your window unless they're on.


----------



## mayhem

Just get some winter wiper blades, they're natural rubber so they don't turn to rock when the mercury gets below 10 degrees and the springs and arm are encased in rubber so they won't ice up. Other than that, keep the defroster on and run rainx winter mix windshield washer fluid...the rainx will help keep ice and snow from sticking to the glass and the alcohol in it will help break up whatever does manage to stick.

I don't even bother with the winter blades anymore, I jsut use the Bosch blades and they work really well for me when combined with the rainx.


----------



## blogsdon

I bought the rain-ex latitude wipers this year and I am very happy with them. Have not had any problem with snow or Ice. And yes always run with your defrost on high and high heat and leave the window half way down so you don't sweat!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

X2 for the rain x window wash and bosch, or michelin, wipers. Very minimal icing with the heater mixed on floor/defrost.


----------



## basher

JD Dave;1228001 said:


> Everblades work well when its snowing but you need a seeing eye dog the rest of the time because the rubber is very hard and they won't clean your window unless they're on.


They have a new blade/compound that is much improved, though I agree about streaky when they are cold. I run them on all winter then change to the rain-ex in the summer. It's the build up under the blades that are my real issue. Defroster cannot beat it, I tried heater pads, they don't cut it as far as melting snow but do help with having to run the defoggers only. If they are on I can have heat on my feet.


----------



## hydro_37

I run my defrosre on high too


----------



## Crash935

You guys are doing it backwards, Keep the defroster off and the window stays cold and the snow blows right over the windshield. You can keep the heat on your feet but dont keep it Africa hot in the truck, a side window cracked open helps balance the temp in the cab.


----------



## pohouse

Crash935;1228737 said:


> You guys are doing it backwards, Keep the defroster off and the window stays cold and the snow blows right over the windshield. You can keep the heat on your feet but dont keep it Africa hot in the truck, a side window cracked open helps balance the temp in the cab.


This method works when your driving, but not at slow speeds or stopped.


----------



## ProSeasons

Crash935;1228737 said:


> You guys are doing it backwards, Keep the defroster off and the window stays cold and the snow blows right over the windshield. You can keep the heat on your feet but dont keep it Africa hot in the truck, a side window cracked open helps balance the temp in the cab.


Africa Hot. That is awesome! LOL!


----------



## just plow it

In the towns I plow for they have self serve car wash bays, Whenever my wipers get to bad I just pull into one and use the hose to melt and clean my wipers. Usually once or twice in a bad storm. The self serve washes always have the water turned on to the wands and have a steady flow [But not under pressure] so they don't freeze, Just pull the trigger and it comes out really well and best of all you don't have to spend $5 for this. I also clean the salt off my headlights with this.


----------



## Crash935

pohouse;1230576 said:


> This method works when your driving, but not at slow speeds or stopped.


Really, then your keeping it to hot in the cab, have used that method for years


----------



## justme-

Bosch blades will still collect ice, especially in freezing rain. I used to run silicone blades- the rubber would not collect ice but the open frames froze up. Went Bosch and love them- I can just lift and release them out the drivers window to knock the ice off. 

Decided against heated blades myself a few years back. Didn't want to part with the silicone...

FWIW, I have a discount store near me (Ocean State Job Lot) and have seen at Big Lots do it yourself rear window defroster grid kits... bought one for $7 and will be installing under the wiper park when I get the windshield changed this summer. (been planning to install for 3 years...)

Also, when I use to plow the Chevy, I could keep it cold enough in the cab your breath would ice the inside of the windshield and the spray would not freeze to the outside, but not my dodge- have to run full defrost almost all the time. I think I have the diverter door problem since my heat is not so hot too)


-> I can't believe noone has suggested Fluid Film!!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I used the frame-less wiper blades that tire rack sells. I still have to reach out and clean the wiper occasionally but at least when they flex it causes the ice to fall right off. After every lot I grab the scraper and know the ice off the bottom on the windshield.

It works for me and it's good to get out and stretch.


----------



## PowersTree

I only run Anco Winter blades. Softer rubber compound, thicker blade, and the frame work is wrapped.

Not an end all be all, but the best solution Ive found.


----------



## cwby_ram

I can tell ya what not to do...
Don't use a blow torch to melt the ice off. Tried that once. It did melt the ice, just melted the covers on the wipers too!


----------



## dme snowplowing

i've had good luck with cleaning wipers before a snow and rubbing dawn dish washing liquid on them. am in central iowa and dirty wipers are just a norm . don't run with defrosters on the colder the window the better


----------



## LB1234

i just place washer fluid with the de-icing additive in it...some orange stuff I found for like 2 bucks. seems to helps defrost the wipers as well. really impressed with the stuff


----------



## tawilson

Try taking the wiper arms off and putting them back on so they don't go all the way down.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Go to Kmart and buy the orange windshield washer De ice stuff. If you use it on a regulat basis while it is snowing. You can cut down on hoping out to clean out under wipers. But seriously. It was a blizzard!!! Thats called white out conditions and it would not matter if you had propane torches attached to your wipers. You are going to get build up


----------



## flakesmeangreen

cwby_ram;1236129 said:


> I can tell ya what not to do...
> Don't use a blow torch to melt the ice off. Tried that once. It did melt the ice, just melted the covers on the wipers too!


LOL. That must have been priceless. Thanks for the laugh! Thumbs Up Was that one of those poor decisions made after being up, plowing for too many hours and not thinking right?


----------



## cwby_ram

flakesmeangreen;1238089 said:


> LOL. That must have been priceless. Thanks for the laugh! Thumbs Up Was that one of those poor decisions made after being up, plowing for too many hours and not thinking right?


That was _exactly_ one of those decisions. Made perfect sense to me when I got the idea.


----------



## captadamnj

MrPLow2011;1238074 said:


> Go to Kmart and buy the orange windshield washer De ice stuff. If you use it on a regulat basis while it is snowing. You can cut down on hoping out to clean out under wipers. But seriously. It was a blizzard!!! Thats called white out conditions and it would not matter if you had propane torches attached to your wipers. You are going to get build up


No build up with the heated washer fluid working in storm with 2+ inches per hour rate of snow fall. Used a gallon of washer fluid overnight, but no build up.


----------



## BBF-350

I work at a ford dealer and we used to offer these little windshield wiper vibrators that would literally shake the hell out of your wiper blades to the point they would jump of the window a little bit. Little noisey but i never actually saw them work in the ice conditions, but ive put a few sets on. This was a year or two ago, not even sure if they are still available.


----------



## cwby_ram

BBF-350;1257448 said:


> I work at a ford dealer and we used to offer these little windshield wiper vibrators that would literally shake the hell out of your wiper blades to the point they would jump of the window a little bit. Little noisey but i never actually saw them work in the ice conditions, but ive put a few sets on. This was a year or two ago, not even sure if they are still available.


I've never seen or heard of anything like that. Interesting!


----------



## grandview

http://www.wipershaker.com/


----------



## cwby_ram

grandview;1257519 said:


> http://www.wipershaker.com/


Well, now I've seen it all, grandview! Wish I'd have come up with that. Do you know how much a set of those are?


----------



## grandview

Nope.just saw the ad in the Snow Business mag.


----------



## cwby_ram

Neat idea. Have to look into it sometime.


----------



## shott8283

someone posted a while ago about heated wiper blades. like heated mirrors .. they have a small heating element in them.

but they were expensive.


----------

